# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ladose ή cipralex

## equinox

Καλησπέρα!
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για κάποιο θέμα σχετικά με τα χάπια. έπαιρνα για δύο χρόνια cipralex, τα εχω σταματήσει εδώ και δύο αλλά προχθές με την παρότρυνση του γιατρού αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω πάλι. Πιστεύετε οτι τα ladose ειναι καλύτερα απο τα cipralex? ξεκινήσα τα ladose εδώ και 3 μέρες , θα περιμένω άλλες 2 βδομάδες για να ενεργήσουν. Είχε κανείς εμπειρία και απο τα δύο; ξέρω οτι σε κάθε άτομο επιδρά διαφορετικά. Απλά με το cipralex είχα πάρει κάποια κιλά και με το ladose απο τι διαβάζω στο φόρουμ μειώνεται -μπορεί και εφόρου ζωής-η σεξουαλική ικανοποίηση. Δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα σίγουρα, αλλά μήπως υπάρχει μια μέση λύση; π.χ κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας!

----------


## Konstantinoss

και τα Cipralex μειώνουν τη λίμπιντο! Εμένα τα Cipralex μου κάθησαν πολύ καλά πάντως, τα παίρνω εδώ κ 2 χρόνια με μόνες παρενέργειες παραπανίσια κιλά και μειωμένη λίμπιντο, για τα ladose sorry δεν ξέρω

----------


## Σουέλ

> Καλησπέρα!
> Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για κάποιο θέμα σχετικά με τα χάπια. έπαιρνα για δύο χρόνια cipralex, τα εχω σταματήσει εδώ και δύο αλλά προχθές με την παρότρυνση του γιατρού αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω πάλι. Πιστεύετε οτι τα ladose ειναι καλύτερα απο τα cipralex? ξεκινήσα τα ladose εδώ και 3 μέρες , θα περιμένω άλλες 2 βδομάδες για να ενεργήσουν. Είχε κανείς εμπειρία και απο τα δύο; ξέρω οτι σε κάθε άτομο επιδρά διαφορετικά. Απλά με το cipralex είχα πάρει κάποια κιλά και με το ladose απο τι διαβάζω στο φόρουμ μειώνεται -μπορεί και εφόρου ζωής-η σεξουαλική ικανοποίηση. Δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα σίγουρα, αλλά μήπως υπάρχει μια μέση λύση; π.χ κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο;
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας!


Κατ'ρχας, καθε φάρμακο λειτουργει διαφορετικα, ανάλογα με τον οργανισμο του καθένα, οπως ειπες κι εσυ, και αυτο ειναι το πιο βασικο Εμενα π.χ. μου ταιριαξε το σεροξατ, σε αλλους οχι.
Το καλοκαιρι μου έδωσε κι εμενα λαντοζ ο γιατρος μου, αλλα δεν τα πηρα ποτε και δοκιμασα αλλα πραγματα  :Smile: 
Εσύ γιατι ξεκινας παλι αγωγη, αφου εδω και 2 χρονια την εχεις σταματησει;Ο γιατρος σου εξηγησε γιατι σου αλλαξε τα φαρμακα;Μόνο για το προβλημα βαρους;

----------


## equinox

@Κωνσταντίνος: και μένα τα cipralex μου είχαν "ταιριάξει". 
@Σουελ: γιατί ενώ παλιότερα ήμουν θετική, κάπως τα παράτησα τελευταία, έκλαιγα συχνά, αρκετό άγχος και με το άκουσμα του "εδώ και 9 μήνες δεν είσαι καλά"εγώ τα έπαιξα. και κείνος μου πρότεινε να πάρω πάλι. αρχικά μίλησε για το cipralex αλλά μετά του ανέφερα τα κιλά, και είπε για ladose. πάντως έχω την αίσθηση οτι ένα οποιοδήποτε χάπι ως placebo δεν θα με χάλαγε γιατί με βοήθησε και μόνο η ιδέα οτι παίρνω κάτι που με βοηθάει να γίνω καλά. 
αλλά δεν ξέρω ίσως το σταματήσω, θα δείξει. ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση.... :Smile:

----------


## axl100

Εμενα μου ειχε προτεινει ο γιατρος να αλλαξω το σεροπραμ με τσιπραλεξ αλλα μου εφερνε αγχος και νευρα και γυρισα στο σεροπραμ. Τωρα που ειμαι ανασφαλιστος το σεροπραμ δεν το αλλαζω με τπτ λογω τιμης. Επισης χανω και κιλα με το σεροπραμ.

----------


## equinox

thanks axl100...θα ρωτήσω για το σεροπράμ.

----------


## kapamaru!!

γεια σας και χαρα σας,εγω πινω ladose....εκανε κανα μηνακο να με πιασει πρωτη φορα πηρα αγωγη...ισως γιατι ο οργανισμος μου ειναι παρθενος.....τωρα αισθανομαι μακραν καλυτερα να τα παρεις...καλο φαρμακο...εχασα κιλα...βασικα δεν ειχα περιτα και αυτα τα λιγα μου τα πηρε......καλο φαρμακακι ελαφρυ ενα κ ενα για ιδψ..και τα παντα ολα...το αλλο δεν εχω ιδεα το φαρμακο...ρωτα οτι θες για το ladose..τα ονειρα μου ειναι καπως αλλα τα γραφω ειναι απλα ονειρα στον ξυπνιο ειμαι πολυ καλα... :Smile:

----------


## equinox

σε ευχαριστώ kapamaru!! αν είναι θα σε ρωτήσω  :Smile:

----------


## boubourina

Και εγω seropram παιρνω και τα βρισκω πολυ καλα και δεν εχει να κανει με την τιμη. Απλα με βοηθουν πολυ και νιωθω θετικα. Οσο για την λιμπιντο δεν ειχα προβλημα, αλλο ηταν εμενα το θεμα μου σε αυτο το σημειο.(Πενθος)

----------


## Militon

Θα το πάρω λίγο ανάποδα....

Πλησιάζω τους τρεις μήνες δίχως φάρμακα (μετά από περισσότερο από 7 χρόνια σε αυτά)... seropram τα τελευταία

Παρατηρώ ένα ξεφούσκωμα σε όλο μου το σώμα και αυξημένη λίμπιντο, γενικά σαν να ήμουν σε λήθαργο. Επίσης έχω καλύτερα αντανακλαστικά και κινούμαι πιο άνετα, όπως επίσης επικοινωνώ καλύτερα και αισθάνομαι συναισθήματα. Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ποια ήταν απόρροια της ασθένειας και ποια παρενέργειες αλλά αυτή η δραματική βελτίωση παρουσιάζεται σταδιακά από τότε που η γιατρός μου έδωσε το "ok" για την διακοπή. (Για την επικοινωνία και τα συναισθήματα διατηρώ βέβαια την επιφύλαξη της αυθυποβολής...)

----------


## equinox

αποτι βλέπω το seropram έχει την τιμητική του. τώρα παίρνω το ladose λίγες μέρες...θα δω αν αλλάζεται. ή αν ... διακόπτεται γιατί ο /η Militon μας τα λέει πολύ ωραία! είναι πολύ ελπιδοφόρο αυτό που λες και μπράβο σου που δεν τα χρειάζεσαι πια!(αλήθεια πώς τα κατάφερες! :Wink:  όντως ισχύει αυτό για την διακοπή, και γω που τα είχα κόψει σταδιακα τα cipralex είχα όρεξη να κάνω πράγματα! δεν ξέρω αν πάει αναλογικά αυτό, δηλαδή αν οσο πιο πολύ καιρό τα έπαιρνες τόσο περισσότερο συνηθίζει ο οργανισμός στην καλή διάθεση.... πάντως όταν έπαιρνα τα χάπια δημιουργούνταν θετικές αναμνήσεις. Δηλάδη θυμάμαι 2 χρόνια οτι είχα περάσει καλά- μπορεί σίγουρα να είναι και συγκυριακό αλλά πάντως δίνουν ένα κάτι παραπάνω...

----------


## Militon

> αποτι βλέπω το seropram έχει την τιμητική του. τώρα παίρνω το ladose λίγες μέρες...θα δω αν αλλάζεται. ή αν ... διακόπτεται γιατί ο /η Militon μας τα λέει πολύ ωραία! είναι πολύ ελπιδοφόρο αυτό που λες και μπράβο σου που δεν τα χρειάζεσαι πια!(αλήθεια πώς τα κατάφερες! όντως ισχύει αυτό για την διακοπή, και γω που τα είχα κόψει σταδιακα τα cipralex είχα όρεξη να κάνω πράγματα! δεν ξέρω αν πάει αναλογικά αυτό, δηλαδή αν οσο πιο πολύ καιρό τα έπαιρνες τόσο περισσότερο συνηθίζει ο οργανισμός στην καλή διάθεση.... πάντως όταν έπαιρνα τα χάπια δημιουργούνταν θετικές αναμνήσεις. Δηλάδη θυμάμαι 2 χρόνια οτι είχα περάσει καλά- μπορεί σίγουρα να είναι και συγκυριακό αλλά πάντως δίνουν ένα κάτι παραπάνω...


Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά τι ήταν αυτό που με βοήθησε περισσότερο. Όπως δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πως θα ήταν η έκβαση των πραγμάτων χωρίς τα φάρμακα... Θεωρώ όμως πολύ πιθανό να ήταν χειρότερη έως ανύπαρκτη (black humor) δεδομένης της κατάστασης μου όταν απευθύνθηκα για πρώτη φορά στον γιατρό. 

Με τις αναμνήσεις συμβαίνει κάτι περίεργο... Δεν έχω καμία ανάμνηση και με δυσκολία προσπαθώ να ανασύρω κάτι από τα πιο "σκοτεινά" χρόνια.... Αντιθέτως έχω πλήρη ανάμνηση του τί συνέβαινε πριν μου παρουσιαστεί το πρόβλημα. Η γιατρός μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι ένας μηχανισμός προστασίας του ίδιου του εγκεφάλου και δεν σχετίζεται τόσο με τα φάρμακα...

Για τα φάρμακα πάντως πολλά ακούγονται και λίγα λέγονται κυρίως από αυτούς που τα προωθούν... Για τα SSRIs έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς έρευνες που τα ενοχοποιούν είτε για αύξηση βάρους, μειωμένη λίμπιντο, αυξημένες τάσεις αυτοκτονίας (all time classics για κάθε αντικαταθλιπτικό) ακόμα και για αλλαγές στο γονιδίωμα του σπερματοζωαρίου ή στην κινητικότητα του... 
Αλλά εδώ ισχύει ότι και σε κάθε φάρμακο: Ο λόγος να είναι ισχυρότερος από τις παρενέργειες...

----------


## Σουέλ

> . 
> @Σουελ: γιατί ενώ παλιότερα ήμουν θετική, κάπως τα παράτησα τελευταία, έκλαιγα συχνά, αρκετό άγχος και με το άκουσμα του "εδώ και 9 μήνες δεν είσαι καλά"εγώ τα έπαιξα. και κείνος μου πρότεινε να πάρω πάλι. αρχικά μίλησε για το cipralex αλλά μετά του ανέφερα τα κιλά, και είπε για ladose. πάντως έχω την αίσθηση οτι ένα οποιοδήποτε χάπι ως placebo δεν θα με χάλαγε γιατί με βοήθησε και μόνο η ιδέα οτι παίρνω κάτι που με βοηθάει να γίνω καλά. 
> αλλά δεν ξέρω ίσως το σταματήσω, θα δείξει. ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση....


Κι εγω ακριβως ετσι ημουν και επειδη το σωμα μου ειχε γινει λαστιχο τα τελευταια χρονια, παρε κιλα,χασε κιλά. Δεν άντεχα να ξαναπαχυνω  :Smile: . Αλλά, αμέσως άλλο φαρμακο;Γιατί; 
Τα εχω σταματησει απο τον Αυγουστο, ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να τα καταφερω...Για το placebo εχεις δικιο, η ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση ειναι συχνα αυτη που μας κραταει δεμενους με ενα παλιοχαπι...Τα σκαμπανεβασματα ειναι αναμενομενα.Αν δεν ειχαμε παρει φαρμακα, σε μια δυσκολη φάση δεν θα σκεφτομασταν "_μηπως να τα ξαναρχίσω;μηπως τα χρειαζομαι για να ειμαι καλά_;"
Δες πως θα εισαι με το λαντοζ, καμια φορα χρειαζομαστε μια ώθηση τετοια, να νιωσουμε λιγο καλυτερα και καταστρωσουμε πιο νηφαλια τα σχεδια μας.Το κοψε-ξεκινα φαρμακα για μενα ειναι φαυλος κυκλος και λυνεται σαν το γορδιο δεσμο, αλλα δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι.Εγω αποφασισα _να δοκιμασω_ λιγο μακρια απο αυτά, την τελευταια φορά που πηρα.  :Smile: 

@Μίλτον, παρόμοια εμπειρια κι εγώ, σαν να ξυπνησα απο ληθαργο.Όσο για τις αναμνησεις απο τα _σκοτεινα χρονια_, προσωπικά κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα ότι δεν έχω (πέρα απο ενα δυσαρεστο συναισθημα), γιατι το μυαλο μου ηταν...πουρες.
Ειμαι της αποψης οτι παρομοια φαρμακα πρεπει να χορηγουνται αυστηρα για μικρο διαστημα.Αν δεν με παροτρυνε ο γιατρος να ξαναπάρω φαρμακα, κάθε φορα που περνουσα ενα διαστημα μηνων χωρις αυτά και υποτροπιαζα, θα ειχα γλιτωσει πολλά.Βέβαια, στο γιατρο απευθυνεσαι οταν δεν εισαι καλά για να σε καθοδηγησει και να σου χορηγησει αγωγη ή και όχι, αν κρινει ότι δεν χρειαζεται.Μετά απο ενα εξαμηνο ή ενα χρονο θεραπείας όμως, γιατι δεν προσανατολιζομαστε σε άλλες μορφες θεραπειες, οπως η ψυχοθεραπεια;Ελαχιστοι γιατροι την προτεινουν εξισου σθεναρα με τα φαρμακα.
Κι αν οι ιδιοι δεν καταλαβαινουμε τι ειναι το καλυτερο για μας σε μια τετοια δυσκολη φαση, ο γιατρος δεν ειναι αρμοδιος να μας καθοδηγησει;

Τι σεντονι ειναι αυτοοοοο

----------


## Militon

Σουέλ, και σε γιατρούς και σε ψυχολόγους έχω παρατηρήσει συμπεριφορές διόλου δεοντολογικές και ανιδιοτελής. Σε γιατρούς που μπαίνει στην μέση το εμπόρευμα (το φάρμακο) και σε ψυχολόγους με διάθεση επιπλάτυνσης  :Wink:  σε σημείο που να μην καταλαβαίνεις ποιο το νόημα της συνεδρίας και κυρίως η αξία των 60 ευρώ/ώρα για αυτόν... 

Έχω ακούσει για άτομα που χρειάστηκαν μικρότερη, μεγαλύτερη ή και επ αόριστον φαρμακευτική θεραπεία όπως και για χρόνια ψυχολογική υποστήριξη... Προσωπικά θεωρώ τα φάρμακα ως πιο φθηνή, ίσως πιο εύκολη λύση. Σε αυτά τα χρόνια που πέρασαν δεν κατάφερα να συνεργαστώ με κάποιον ψυχολόγο κυρίως λόγω δικής μου υπαιτιότητας. Πάντα έβρισκα τις περιορισμένες συνεδρίες με τον γιατρό μου αποτελεσματικότερες.

Αλλά αυτή είναι καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη (ίσως και άποψη του γιατρού  :Big Grin: ), με αγκυλώσεις υπέρ ιατρικής κλπ κλπ. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη και ούτε μπορώ να την προτείνω σε κάποιον. Ο καθένας είναι μια διαφορετική περίπτωση. 

Εξάλλου αν ένα πρόβλημα μπορεί να λυθεί ακόμα και δίχως φάρμακα είναι "ευχής έργον". Υποθέτω πως μια συνδυαστική θεραπεία θα κρατούσε λογικά λιγότερο και θα είχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα... 
Ο γιατρός μου πρότεινε απ την πρώτη στιγμή ψυχολόγο όχι βέβαια το ίδιο σθεναρά με τα φάρμακα αλλά ως κάτι επικουρικό. 
Πιστεύω θα πρεπε να σε καθοδηγεί και να συνεργαστεί με τον ψυχολόγο... Το δεύτερο δεν το είχα ποτέ...

Τώρα είμαι σε θέση να συνεργαστώ αλλά με την μόνη διαφορά ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα. Έχω βέβαια θεματάκια να συζητήσω αλλά ένεκα κρίσης...

----------


## kapamaru!!

Αυτη τη στιγμη συγκρατω τον νταλικερη που κρυβω μεσα μου...(σε οτι αφορα τους γιατρους)οι δε δημοσιοι ψυχοθεραπεφτες καναν μια τρυπα στο νερο...σαν να θελαν να με ξεπεταξουν,αν δεν πληρωσεις δεν σε κοιταει ο αλλος στα ματια, ντροπη εμεις ειμαστε παιδια κατωτερου θεου.???...νιωθω οργη!! υπεφερα απο καταθλιψη 2 και κατι χρονια κ μου ελεγε ο γιατρος να μην σου δωσω φαρμακα μωρε σιγα τι κανουν αυτα νομιζεις.....και τελικα πηγα να τρελαθω απο την καταθλιψη μεχρι που πηρα την θεραπεια μου και εστρωσα χαρακτηρα(πηγα σε ιδιωτη)....και μου λεγε ο κοιμησης να μην παρω!!του περνει ο διαολος μετα??και φυσικα η ψυχολογος περι ανεμων κ υδατων ,καλη αλλα δεν μου κανε την δουλεια τελικα πηγα πληρωσα για να μαθω οτι εχω και διαταραχες....δηλαδη...τι να τουσ πεις???εχω βαρεθει και να τους βριζω.....με πιανουν τα διαολια μου ωρες ωρες.......μπουρλοτιερισσα ηθελα να γινω.....οσο αφορα τιν αναμνησει εχω και γω θεματακι λιγο μνημη χρυσοψαρου πλεον????δεν θυμαμαι πολλα σαν να μην υπηρξα αυτα τα 2,μιση χρονια....αμυδρα....και οσο αφορα τα συναισθηματα με το φαρμακο ψιλο απαθεια ενα πραγμα.....με το περασμα του καιρου τα φαρμακα επιδρουν διαφορετικα πχ σε ενα 4μηνο θα αισθανομαι ακομα καλυτερα???πειτε κατι να ξερω τι παιζει γιατι ξεκαθαρη απαντηση απο την καμπια την ψυχιατρο μου δεν θα χω παλι...πως ειναι μετα??καντε ενα κοπο να στειλετε απαντηση......σας μερσω.....ο καπαμαρου σας!!!!

----------


## axl100

η απαθεια δεν στην φερνει το φαρμακο αλλα η καταθλιψη, με το φαρμακο απλα δεν νιωθεις τοσο πολυ τον πονο και για αυτο το παιρνεις σαν απαθεια, σιγα σιγα θα αρχισεις να κανεις πραγματα που σου αρεσουν και θα δεις διαφορα

----------


## kapamaru!!

axl.εισαι καλα????

----------


## axl100

> axl.εισαι καλα????


τελευταια ειμαι σχετικα καλα : :Smile:

----------


## mariak19

εγω προτεινω ladose..τα χω παρει και τα δυο και ομολογω οτι το cipralex μαζι με zanax κοντεψαν να με εξοντωσουν!χειροτερα εγινα!

----------


## nasdi

Γεια σας. Θα ηθελα καποια βοηθεια σε περιπτωση
που καποιος αντιμετωπιζει παρομοιο θεμα. 

Φοβαμαι οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που εχω παρει 
στο παρελθον μου εχουν δημιουργησει θεματα στη μνημη. 

Θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας αν καποιος εχει αντιμετωπισει τετοια θεματα με την καταθλιψη η τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. 

Ειμαι εν αναμονη να ξεκινησω το Ladose, αλλα εχω φοβηθει με ολο αυτο. Το ψαχνουμε και με το γιατρο. 

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## NaYa

To ladose δε νομίζω ότι επηρέασε τη μνήμη μου..Αυτό που την επηρεάζει νομίζω είναι η κατάθλιψη,το άγχος,η υπερένταση και τα πολλά πράγματα στο νου.

----------

